# Obsessed with wood?



## vshortt (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello,

we have an 8 week old puppy that is absolutley obsessed with wood. We have plenty of teething toys, as well as other interesting chews, including a couple of rope-style tug toys and couple of "treat" toys (where you put something indisde). He will chew and general play with them all, but will almost always end up over at the firewood stack next to the fireplace chewing away at a knot on a piece of wood. Whats worse is that he's even pulled a piece of charred wood out of the fireplace (after it's gone out and cool, of course) - so he's dragging this piece of charcoal out onto the CARPET to chew. I just don't get it.

He will also do this outside, making his way to the wood pile to chew on a piece of wood or grab a stick off the ground and chew

Whats going on? is this a signal that he needs a different chew toy? is this wood chewing going to do any damage? Frankly, I don't care that he's chewing the wood, albeit odd. I mean, it's just firewood. He's not shown any interest in any other wood in the house and is around it every day. It's like he understands that furnite and molding in the house is off-limits. I've use a bitter-apple spray with dogs before, and it's works well, but if this is safe outlet for him I don't see any reason to make him stop. Something tells me he'll end up outgrowing this weird habbit. does he just need some fiber in his diet? LOL

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

i have a 5 yr old half american show and half west german show and she loves wood, she will grab a log (yes a big log) and carry it around outside, bury it, bark at it, dig it up carry it around some more, she is happy with it


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I also have an 8 month old female GSD that loves wood. Wood is not good for them at all. Small splinters can get stuck in their system and cause all kinds of problems.
Try and keep the wood away from them whether they like it or not.


----------



## vshortt (Jan 22, 2009)

Quick update. I spoke with my Vet this afternoon during a routine visit for our Cocker spaniel, and after a good laugh, she explained to me that this behavior is very normal, and despite my best efforts to furnish Sarge with expensive chew toys that are highly engineered and designed for teething - they still don't beat a good chunk-o-wood for some dogs.

Her recommendation was to, firstly, make sure that the wood he's chewing on isn't moldy, rotting, or otherwise in poor shape then simply make it a nightly habbit to check for wood pulp or pieces stuck between teeth at night and just let him teeth on it. She said I should be thankfull that I don't have to spend a TON of money on chew toys and the like! Using simple corrective actions will prevent damage if he ever turns his attention to furniture or finish work in the house. She also said this could be a good time to start teeth brushing, so I might just do that!

This made me feel much better.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally I disagree with your vet.

They can get slivers in their mouth that you will NEVER see, that is until they get an abcess. They can also eat it and cause damage to their intestines. (Though both of those cases would be GOOD for a vet as it would mean a lot of $$ for them to "fix it.)


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it is normal for puppies to want to chew on wood...actually to chew on ANYTHING within paws/or mouths reach!









BUT that does not mean that they should be allowed to do so! Many things that they want to chew on are not safe..and I would include wood in this category.

When Kelso was a pup he of course wanted to chew on lots of things, but really liked to get into wood chips (in our front yard). I think it is actually a good opportunity to do some training, the "leave it" command. I always kept treats and such in my pockets and traded the offending agent for a tiny treat paired with the "leave it" command. He got good at the leave it command pretty fast!







As he was always trying to put things in his mouth! 

The reason I think the wood is bad is because one day I came home to take my puppy out for a bathroom break and he circled and strained to poop for what seemed like forever. I lifted his tail and saw chunks of wood chips sticking out of his anus, his rectum also seemed to be protruding a bit as well (did NOT look normal), as he was straining so hard. Needless to say it was scary! I took him to the vet right away and he had to get an enema and all that good stuff. Turned out ok, but I had to think if that would have gotten caught in his intestine.. And not a fun vet experience for him!

That is my wood story









I would just take it away/work on leave it/remove him from the area with the wood/redirect to another toy, and of course always supervise. They are sneaky lil guys! 

That said, my dogs (and the pup in the story) play with sticks in the yard (the bigger the better they think!), carry them around, play fetch with them ect now that he is older. But they just do not eat them


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

you can also try some ice cubes for teething

mine love them, and they are not even teething anymore!


----------



## MatrixsDad (Jan 19, 2009)

My dog is OBSESSED with ice cubes....and wood! That little hoover will pick up any piece of wood or mulch without me even seeing her. Years ago I had ordered a type of wood called manzanita, it's an extremely hard wood that is used for bird stands and toys. I let her teeth on that only when I am watching her. She's been going at it for over a week and not much has come off the end of the stick.

Does your dog chew wood or eat it?


----------



## vshortt (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I can tell that he's just chewing on it at the moment. It's easy to see him spit it out, though that may change eventually. 

I think the thing that differentiates what Sarge is doing from what Kelso was doing is that Sarge is going after full size logs of hardwood. He's not really interested in the mulch in the front yard. (this could be because it's frozed to the ground right now, LOL)

I'll continue to watch him closely and see if his patterns change. When we lit the fire last night and tossed the last piece of firewood on, he just went for a regular toy to play with - so perhaps "obsessed" is too strong of a word, LOL.

His intelligence amazes me every day! I have a few questions about training, but I'll head over to that forum to ask 'em.

Thanks all!


----------

